

Spidermonkey JM+TI JIT patches for PPC/OSX - apaprocki
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=731110

======
apaprocki
Cameron has done an awesome job getting PPC JIT working. Any hackers out there
who want to see Firefox/Spidermonkey JIT working on older PPC Mac hardware are
welcome to help test/contribute!

